# FOMBA's Singletrack Trails are open



## ga2ski (Apr 17, 2006)

FOMBA's Singletrack Trails are open

http://fomba.org/


----------



## Marc (Apr 17, 2006)

I've never ridden there before, but I hear it is very cool.  Lots of twisting single track and some FR stuff too.

Not that I have the sack to attempt much FR stuff, but it is still nice to look at.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 17, 2006)

Definitely a fun place to ride and you are never really that far from the car . . .  so it is easy for me to get back when I break my bike.


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 17, 2006)

It's a fun place to go and there's plenty there to keep you occupied for a day. I'm hoping to get there a few times before I move...


----------



## djspookman (Apr 19, 2006)

this is good to hear.. I'm planning my first trip over there on sunday.. anyone know if the place is dog friendly?

my pooch wants to go ride too!

dave


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 19, 2006)

I'm not sure of the official stance on dogs but it seems like it would be a pretty good place for your dog to go.


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 19, 2006)

I bring my dog and have never had a problem.  not sure of the official stance though.


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 19, 2006)

No Persons or Dogs are not permitted in the water (public drinking supply) and dogs are supposed to be leashed.

Most people with dogs are walking, however last Thursday around Tower Hill we saw a fellow cycling with his (unleashed) dog right on his wheel...


----------



## djspookman (Apr 19, 2006)

thanks for the input guys!   I may leave the doggy at home since she loves to swim!!

dave


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 19, 2006)

What kind of dog do you have?


----------



## djspookman (Apr 20, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> What kind of dog do you have?



a yellow lab, so she LOVES anything to do with water!

dave


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2006)

djspookman said:
			
		

> a yellow lab, so she LOVES anything to do with water!
> 
> dave



Yeah, I have yet to meet a lab that doesn't like water.


How do you find she keeps up on a moderate length ride, like 2 hours or so?

Knowing how much energy my parents' lab had and still has even though she's 9, I'd assume no problem.


----------



## djspookman (Apr 20, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> Yeah, I have yet to meet a lab that doesn't like water.
> 
> 
> How do you find she keeps up on a moderate length ride, like 2 hours or so?
> ...



I've taken her on anything from a 30 minute ride to a 4 hour ride and she's always been fine!  She's fairly small (58 lbs) so she dosen't have any extra weight to carry around.  I always bring at least 2 extra waterbottles to keep her hydrated though.  She definately sleeps a ton afterward though! 

So anyway, to keep this back on topic.. I'll most likely be at FOMBA sunday am.  I'll be riding the white Wojcik.

dave


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 20, 2006)

I think it's supposed to rain on Saturday and Sunday so the trails will probably be pretty muddy. It shouldn't be so much rain that the trails will be damaged by riding though. As long as you and the pup don't mind a little rain, it should be a good ride. Have fun!


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 20, 2006)

djspookman said:
			
		

> ...I'll most likely be at FOMBA sunday am.  I'll be riding the white Wojcik...


If the rain is not too bad, we'll either be there or up at Bear Brook State Park...


----------



## Charlie Schuessler (Apr 20, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> It's a fun place to go and there's plenty there to keep you occupied for a day. I'm hoping to get there a few times before I move...


We have a group of "Cross-Country" cyclists who meet there Thursday evenings about 5:30...PM me if interested in meeting up...


----------



## Marc (Apr 20, 2006)

skibum1321 said:
			
		

> I think it's supposed to rain on Saturday and Sunday so the trails will probably be pretty muddy. It shouldn't be so much rain that the trails will be damaged by riding though. As long as you and the pup don't mind a little rain, it should be a good ride. Have fun!



The wet conditions won't last long either.  It has been _so_ dry, the water will be absorbed nearly instantaneously...

I'm hoping to see some clearing on Sunday enough to ride, although it's Spring Weekend down at Uconn, so the generalized debauchery may leave me feeling less than enthusiastic for any activity of any kind on Sunday.


I can't wait to be the wierd old dude who already graduated hanging around all the college kids...


----------



## skibum1321 (Apr 21, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I can't wait to be the wierd old dude who already graduated hanging around all the college kids...


That will be next weekend at St. Mike's. Although not quite as weird...


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 23, 2006)

*Tr: 4/22/06*

I went for a quick ride to test of the bike and my legs. 

I decided to warm-up by riding out to Helmock Loop.  However on the way i came across a new trail (well to new to me) called Woodpecker.  It is 0.8 miles and smooth and fast( for FOMBA standards).  When was this trail created? I'm guessing last fall when i was busy hiking 4000-footers every chance i got.  

Well just as I got on Woodpecker I broke my chain. I think I will drop my bike off for a tune up, I usually tune my own bike, but I think I"ll let the "pros" fix it this time and I'll maintain it for the remainder of the season.

Anyway since Woodpecker dumped me out near Fireline I jumped on the trail. As I entered I noticed the sign said 3.0 miles. The sign used to say 1.3 miles and i thought they finially updated the sign after the cut the new trail two seasons ago. Well I was surprised to find out that the trail was lengthened and for the better.  Once again most of trailwork looked like it had been done last fall, but some new work had been done very recently maybe even yesterday.

I didn't want to push my bike any more, so i headed home, plus it looked like the rain was finially going to start.

Well it was fun to be back in the saddle again.  I hope to get back out there some night after work.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2006)

That sucks, ga2ski, I broke my chain on my last mtb ride too.

I should probably get off my ass and fix that sometime.  Only takes like 5 minutes if your chain was sized right and you can spare a couple links.



I'll fix your bike for you- I'll do a better job than most of the "pro's" you speak about...


----------



## ga2ski (Apr 23, 2006)

Marc said:
			
		

> I'll fix your bike for you- I'll do a better job than most of the "pro's" you speak about...


 
That is why i usually do it myself.  I'm just being lazy.


----------



## Marc (Apr 23, 2006)

Yeah, the only time I find it would've been better to bring my bike to a bike shop is when I needed a tool I didn't have but a big shop would, because then I try to improvise which usually yields questionable results at best..


----------



## ga2ski (May 21, 2006)

The parking lot and the bridge on Deport road are washed out from the flooding, but most of the trails are open. Some trails are wet and muddy in spots but in decent condition considering all the rain. Fireline and Deer Run are closed due to flooding.

You can get to depot from Old Candia Road.  PM if you need directions.


----------

